# windows 10 stuck on single click to open



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

somehow my file explore mouse setting is messed up. If I single click a file it opens opens it instead of just selecting it. The setting in view is set to double click.


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

While I've never experienced myself, I have heard a couple things. I've heard of this happening, but going away with a reboot. 

Another thing I've heard is that having a default program set for that file type caused a single click to open the file rather than select it. 

I've also heard that lesser viruses can cause this kind of annoying behaviors. Have you installed anything "odd" or opened any "unknown" email attachments lately?


In the "personal experience" department - I have accidentally set my mouse double click speed to a setting that totally messed up my ability to click or double click as desired. I've also accidentally reversed my right and left clickers and had a rough few minutes of trying to do anything on my computer. I've also had a mouse driver issue loose my right click button (never the left click though) so I had to reinstall the mouse driver to fix that.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Nothing new or odd. This a new install of windows 10. I have only been using for about 2 weeks. It may have been like this since day one. 

I have tried everything that comes on google which mostly all the same same thing, check the mouse setting for double click.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

More info.
Tried safe mode and it is still there in safe mode.
mouse double click speed and all other settings are the same as my windows 10 PC that is working fine.
possible clue - single click mode is greyed out and can't be selected in mouse settings.

I suspect it might be something I installed but how can I figure out what it is?


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

I'd try reinstalling mouse drivers. Should be able to just uninstall through device manager and windows will reinstall automatically when you reboot.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Try that twice already.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Anything you can find on google I have tried at least once.
Microsoft community forum has a 5 page thread with people who have not been able to solve this issue.

My next step will be to put my windows 7 hard drive back in and format this drive and start over on this windows 10 install. This is my third PC that I am upgrading and it is the only one with the problem.


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

The only other thing I could think of is some kinda USB registry problem. Could try a different USB port...

The other would be to dig through the registry to find said mouse, delete and purge it's entries and associations from the registry entirely to start from a clean slate, however, there's really no way I can talk through something like that...


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us...-back-to/4e1a2668-76bf-4f70-a3ca-cfb8a64ce264
https://www.groovypost.com/howto/single-click-open-items-windows-10/


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

huesmann said:


> https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us...-back-to/4e1a2668-76bf-4f70-a3ca-cfb8a64ce264
> https://www.groovypost.com/howto/single-click-open-items-windows-10/


Mouse is already set to double click and oddly single click is greyed. It is however functioning like single click.


----------



## adamz (May 13, 2018)

Try a different file manager App yet?


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Using file manage that came with windows like I always do.


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

I'm off on a lark here; What kinda mouse do you have?


----------



## adamz (May 13, 2018)

Hi joed,


I thought you might try a different file manager App to see how the mouse reacts. There are some free ones on the Internet. Have you tried a 2nd mouse?


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Mystriss said:


> I'm off on a lark here; What kinda mouse do you have?


Lenovo opti mouse on a Lenovo desktop PC with Lenovo optimouse drivers installed.


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

hmmm Alright I've found some more obscure references for you to try here - https://appuals.com/fix-windows-10-mouse-double-clicks-on-single-click/


Have you tried this mouse on another computer? I did find a few references to a bad switch in the mouse clickers. I know my Logitech's use cheap switches and they'll go south on me, not really the same problem you're having as mine just stopped working, but a couple of the references I found were saying theirs was double clicking when they were trying to single click - which would indeed open files unexpectedly.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

That was one I had not seen before but it did not fix the issue.
I did however give me an idea for something I need to look into. I need to find the Lenovo drivers for my PC motherboard and install them.

I will let you know what happens when I install them.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Problem resolved.

Group policy "turn on classic shell" was enabled.


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

\o/ Woot


----------

